# Douglas C-47/DC3



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2015)

C-47 cargo airplane laying telephone lines , a new one for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2015)

Good shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 31, 2018)

*Douglas C-47 Dakota preparing for takeoff from Gibraltar during WW2*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 31, 2018)

*Another floatplane experiment. This one proved very impractical, it was difficult to load and unload the aircraft. Not needed as it turned out.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

Douglas C-47 Skytrains at the Midwest City Douglas Aircraft Plant. Douglas produced 13 C-47s a day at this facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2019)

1942 Photo PARATROOPERS AT FORT BENNING GEORGIA - WWII Parachute Infantry | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2019)

Alaska World War II WWII military Photo T-15 land track vehicle in C-47 airplane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG C-47 DAKOTA SKV 335 KÖNIGLICHE NORWEGISCHE LUFTWAFFE STAVANGER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG C-47 A DAKOTA RDAF DÄNISCHE LUFTWAFFE 1969 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG C-47A FINNISCHE LUFTWAFFE 1965 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 18, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2019)

Rare WW2 82nd 376th 466th 17th Airborne Paratrooper Named Picture Grouping | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2019)

Rare WW2 82nd 376th 466th 17th Airborne Paratrooper Named Picture Grouping | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2019)

1944-5 USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo C-47 Northwest Airlines | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2019)

Aircraft Photo 4 x 6 OO-CBH Douglas DC-3 Sabena, 1940s | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2019)

ORIGINAL 1960 - HONG KONG PHOTO SLIDE - US NAVY C117D - KAI TAK HKG AIRPORT | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS DC 3 SÜD-VIETNAMESISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

2 X AVIATION PHOTO ORIGINALE AVION DOUGLAS DC3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

DC195 Photographie anonyme vintage snapshot avion aviation plane | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

Original slide 1771 Douglas C-117 U.S. Navy, 1970 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

Duplicated slide 7316 Douglas C-47 Yugoslav Air Force, 1960s | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

US-Foto: 8 C47 USAAF (DC3) im Flug, Invasions-Bemalung, Juni/Juli 44, 2.WK Orig! | eBay

Steep corner


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

Slide Photo USAF Air Force Douglas DC-3 C-47 Skytrain Aircraft 1963 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

Duplicated slide 359 Douglas C-47 Peru Air Force, 1960s | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

Duplicated slide 42100611 Douglas C-47 Senegal Air Force, 1960s | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2019)

Great to see different markings


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

War Photo A pair of 47-88 th American squadron towed gliders Waco CG-4WW2 8x10 I | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2019)

WWII ORIGINAL GERMAN PHOTO SOVIET AIRPLANE AEROFLOT USSR ARRIVED IN BERLIN 1940 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2019)

Foto, Legion Condor, 4./LN 88, Francos Flugzeug, Flugplatz Burgos, Spanien 20863 | eBay

DC-2 named Capitan Vara de Rey


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Swedish Air Force Douglas C-47 Dakota Photo, HC738 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2019)

4/384 Douglas C-47 Dakota Royal Air Force ZA947 Kodachrome Glisse | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

258 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - EC-47Q Spooky 43-16029 @ Korat AB - 1974 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

257 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - R4D-6 Skytrain BuNo 50835 H&MS-17 ATSUGI | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

Original Slide, USAF AFCS Douglas AC-47D Skytrain at Westover AFB, 1962 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

253 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - R4D-5 Skytrain BuNo 17217 ARCTIC RESEARCH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

c846 Orig Slide Pontoon Aircraft N130Q on 3-91 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

1960 Douglas C-47 Skytrain Airplane in Arctic dc-3, Orig Kodachrome Slide c21b | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

1950's ANG Douglas C-47 Skytrain Aircraft usaf, Orig. Slide a4a | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2019)

Org. Nose Art Photo: C-47 Transport Plane "LONG ISLAND DUCK III"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 14, 2019)

Capt. Vick
Jim needs to build this


----------



## nsmekanik (Dec 14, 2019)

From my personal collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 14, 2019)

I took a picture of that DC-3 when I visited my brother in Whitehorse back in '84


----------



## nsmekanik (Dec 14, 2019)

Those are from Aug 2007, that thing has had a much longer career as a wind vane then an airplane......


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2020)

1945-6 USAAF Tempelhof Airdrome Berlin Germany Photo EATS airplane BARABRA ANN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2020)

CIRCA 1945 ORIGINAL U.S.A.F. C-47 SKYTRAIN 8" x 10" BLACK & WHITE PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

Original slide A65-86 Douglas C-47 Australian Air Force, 1981 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS DC 3 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2020)

Some nice pics


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2020)

Ww2 17th 82nd 376th Airborne Paratrooper Named Market Garden Picture | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2020)

WW2 U.S.A.A.F. PHOTO SALALA ARABIA AIRFIELD 6-1943 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

Original slide 530 Douglas C-47 Guatemala Air Force, 1976 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 17, 2020)

Thought it was some awesome camo when the pic opened up


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2020)

R720 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe zivil Berlin Flugzeug Lufthansa Frankreich England | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 25, 2020)

Everything in that link says "Swiss"


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2020)

And it's a Swissair DC-2.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

Berlin - Templeof Airport019 ‹ WWII Engineer Gallery

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Ceskoslovenska Passagier Maschine #16 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2020)

Original Slide, USAF Douglas AC-47D Spooky Gunship "Crossbow", 1968 Vietnam War | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

Original slide FAC658 Douglas C-47 Colombian Air Force, 1984 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

Original 35mm Slide Arircraft/Plane POLAIR C-47 4747 Oct 1989 #P682 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

Original 35mm Slide Arircraft/Plane C-47 9058 Mar 1986 #P924 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

Original 35mm Slide Arircraft/Plane Atorie C-47A 12476 Jan 1986 #P969 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

Original 35mm Slide Arircraft/Plane Aerouias Oaxagurnas C-47A 20416 1984 #P931 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

Original 35mm Slide Arircraft/Plane Ilford Riverton C-47B 26324 Dec 1982 #P968 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 1, 2020)

Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 1, 2020)

http://dc3dakotahistory.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/image006a.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

535/ Orig. Foto US Airport Flugfeld Flugzeug US Air Lines Mainlines 1938 Flieger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

534/ Orig. Foto Flugzeug Hangar American Flagship Connection 1938 Mechaniker | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

536/ Orig Foto US Flugzeuge Lindbergh Linie 1938 Flugfeld US Airport TWA Flieger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

537/ Orig. Foto Flugzeug Lindbergh Linie United Airlines 1938 Flugfeld 15 Pers. | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2020)

1945-6 USAAF Mechanic's ATC Airplane ETO photo #10 Hanger Chief M/Sgt Rogers | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 10, 2020)

Lots going on with that nose section


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Baugher: C-47A-90-DL 43-16024


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
> 
> Baugher: C-47A-90-DL 43-16024
> 
> View attachment 597187


When someone says panel lines are never that emphasized, you pull out this photo

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Douglas DC-2 Lufthansa u. a. Maschinen auf Flugplatz ca. 1936/37 | eBay

Douglas DC 2: C 2-115D 1318 PH-AKF D-ABEQ Taunus Bought from Fokker. In Lufthansa service from Febr 1935 until Febr 1937. Sold to LOT, crashed in Bulgaria 23/11 1937


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)

Yes, it was one of three DC 2s bought by the Polish Airlines Lot. Its registration was SP-ASJ.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

Orig. Foto, Flugzeug Douglas DC-3 PH-ALU in Ungarn Holland Netherlands Flugplatz | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Beute Tarnung | eBay

Lisunov Li-2 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2021)

It's the finnish DC-2 OH-LDB (earlier OH-DLB, c/n 1562. Sold the AF served as DO-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

4 - Photo Negatives Vintage Airplane - 1930's/1940's? | eBay

dc2


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2021)

Four World War II photos of Military Planes Taken by G.I. | eBay

Floats


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS C-39 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

1940s Photo Snooper Airlines Airplane Douglas C-47 Army Bennett & Davis 8” X 10” | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2021)

Martin 2-0-2









Martin 2-0-2 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org










https://www.ebay.com/itm/2340730041...a[ATTACH=full]658500[/ATTACH]PYwAAOSwpDdU6kKQ

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Jul 2, 2021)

It appears to be the prototype 202 as the N no. on the wing seems to begin with NX.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 6, 2021)

Good catch!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## cammerjeff (Jul 9, 2021)

Plus I don't think I have ever seen another picture of a 202 with a tail wheel landing gear! Very Nice find!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2021)

Delcampe - The collectors' marketplace


Delcampe brings together buyers and sellers of collectable items from all over the world. Join the community and discover exceptional items!




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

*WWII photo- C 47 Troop Carrier plane w/ D DAY STRIPES (T2 2100972) Belgium* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- C 47 Troop Carrier plane w/ D DAY STRIPES (T2 2100972) Belgium* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





C-47A-75-DL Skytrain 42-100972 (MSN 19435) to RFC at Walnut Ridge Oct 26, 1945. Now on display at Charleston AFB, SC see Aircraft Photo of 42-100972 / 2100972 | Douglas C-47D Skytrain | USA - Air Force | AirHistory.net #28877

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, General Francos Reisemaschine im April 1938, (N)50207 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, General Francos Reisemaschine im April 1938, (N)50207 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





DC2 Franco personal plane April 1938

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Aug 17, 2021)

Nice, I don't think I have seen a DC-2 in Nationalist colors before!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2021)

Orig. Foto, Flugzeug Douglas DC-3 PH-ALU in Ungarn Holland Netherlands Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto, Flugzeug Douglas DC-3 PH-ALU in Ungarn Holland Netherlands Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Vliegtuigongeval op 10 MAY 1940 met Douglas DC-3-194B PH-ALU - Amsterdam-Schiphol Municipal Airport (AMS) The German invasion of the Netherlands during World War II, started on May 10, 1940. Kampfgeschwader 4 (KG 4), a Luftwaffe bomber unit, carried out an attack on Amsterdam-Schiphol Municipal Airport (AMS), destroying several aircraft.
One of the aircraft damaged beyond repair was KLM-owned Douglas DC-3-194B PH-ALU, named "Uil".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2021)

WW2 WWII US Army Air Force USAAF Pinup Girl Airplane Nose Art Photo Picture | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 WWII US Army Air Force USAAF Pinup Girl Airplane Nose Art Photo Picture at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Satan's Daughter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Douglas DC-3 C-47 Transport at Bolling Field Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Douglas DC-3 C-47 Transport at Bolling Field Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





At Bolling Field

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2021)

Foto, Flugzeug der Lufthansa um 1940, TOP Fotos, Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Flugzeug der Lufthansa um 1940, TOP Fotos, Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





D-ABEQ is delivered in December 1934 to Lufthansa. DC-2, c/n 1318, registration PH-AKF was used from 17 November till 3 December 1934, sold to Poland as SP-ASJ. Crashed in Bulgaria on 25 November 1937.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 19, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> D-ABEQ is delivered in December 1934 to Lufthansa. DC-2, c/n 1318, registration PH-AKF was used from 17 November till 3 December 1934, sold to Poland as SP-ASJ. Crashed in Bulgaria on 25 November 1937.



Yup, a DC-2. Note the Dornier Do 11 in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/7/6/762777/0e2aafbf-b9a5-475a-9884-c27cee64923c-A13140.jpg



Thunderbird

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/7/6/762777/0e2aafbf-b9a5-475a-9884-c27cee64923c-A13140.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a picture in color of this plane?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Is there a picture in color of this plane?


You want to go that way?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 13, 2022)

Nice day for flying.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Four World War II photos of Military Planes Taken by G.I. | eBay
> 
> Floats
> 
> View attachment 617821











DOUGLAS DAKOTA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





Floats

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2022)

DOUGLAS DAKOTA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





Floats

Baugher C-47-DL 42-5671
(MSN 7365) fitted with amphibian float gear as prototype XC-47C. Crashed Nov 13, 1943, Jamaica Bay, NY during overload tests, lost control, crashed into Jamaica Bay off Floyd Bennett Field, Long Island, NY

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2022)

DOUGLAS DAKOTA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DOUGLAS DAKOTA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Floats

Baugher C-47-DL 42-5671
(MSN 7365) fitted with amphibian float gear as prototype XC-47C. Crashed Nov 13, 1943, Jamaica Bay, NY during overload tests, lost control, crashed into Jamaica Bay off Floyd Bennett Field, Long Island, NY

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor DC-2 Capitan Vara de Rey | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor DC-2 Capitan Vara de Rey in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





DC-2 named Capitan Vara de Rey

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 11, 2022)

Capitan Vara de Rey in 1:72





​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Flugzeug Douglas DC-2 Lufthansa u. a. Maschinen auf Flugplatz ca. 1936/37 | eBay
> 
> Douglas DC 2: C 2-115D 1318 PH-AKF D-ABEQ Taunus Bought from Fokker. In Lufthansa service from Febr 1935 until Febr 1937. Sold to LOT, crashed in Bulgaria 23/11 1937
> 
> View attachment 598600


Douglas DC 2: C 2-115D 1318 PH-AKF D-ABEQ Taunus Bought from Fokker. In Lufthansa service from Febr 1935 until Febr 1937. Sold to LOT, crashed in Bulgaria 23/11 1937














345# Foto Lufthansa Heinkel He-111 "Taunus" Berlin-Tempelhof | eBay


Entdecken Sie 345# Foto Lufthansa Heinkel He-111 "Taunus" Berlin-Tempelhof in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2022)

ASN Aircraft accident Douglas DC-2-115L PH-ALD Amsterdam-Schiphol Municipal Airport (AMS)


A Douglas DC-2-115L plane, registered PH-ALD, was damaged beyond repair in a criminal occurrence at Amsterdam-Schiphol Municipal Airport (AMS), Netherlands. All crew members survived.



aviation-safety.net





The German invasion of the Netherlands during World War II, started on May 10, 1940. Kampfgeschwader 4 (KG 4), a Luftwaffe bomber unit, carried out an attack on Amsterdam-Schiphol Municipal Airport (AMS), destroying several aircraft.
One of the aircraft damaged beyond repair was KLM-owned Douglas DC-2 PH-ALD, named "Djalak".















Foto WK II Flugzeug KLM PH ALD #76 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Flugzeug KLM PH ALD #76 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Frog (Mar 16, 2022)

Operation Varsity, Rhine crossing, march 17, 1945.
C-47 towing CG4A gliders from the 17th Airborne Division, flying over the French city of Laon.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2022)

Pioneer Mustang Skyliner 354th Fighter Group Captain Bickhell Lt. Col. George Bickell was the first-named commander of the 355th Fighter Squadron. Affectionately referred to as "Uncle George," he also went on to become the third 354th Fighter Group commander during WWII.














WWII Photo C-47 Pioneer Mustang Skyliner 354th Fighter Group Captain Bickhell | eBay


<p>WWII vmail photo 356th fighter squadron. Vintage WWII and the pilots face in the lower right corner. A rare and nice item.</p><br /><p>About 3” x 4”.</p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2022)

Total 950 Kaput Krauts 354th Fighter Group Captain Bickhell Lt. Col. George Bickell

This one deserves to be made by one of you builder guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2022)

54th Fighter Group Captain Bickhell Lt. Col. George Bickell

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> DOUGLAS DAKOTA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DOUGLAS DAKOTA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Baugher C-47-DL 42-5671
(MSN 7365) fitted with amphibian float gear as prototype XC-47C. Crashed Nov 13, 1943, Jamaica Bay, NY during overload tests, lost control, crashed into Jamaica Bay off Floyd Bennett Field, Long Island, NY

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)

Total 950 Kaput Krauts 354th Fighter Group Captain Bickhell Lt. Col. George Bickell







Group Captain Bickhell Lt. Col. George Bickell



















WWII B&W Photo 354th Fighter Squadron Colonel Bicknell Pioneer Mustang Skyliner | eBay


About 3” x 4.5”.



www.ebay.com












WWII B&W Photo 354th Fighter Squadron "Peg O'My Heart" Nose Art Colonel Bicknell | eBay


About 3.75” x 4.5”. The plane and pilot do not get much more famous.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2022)

Total 950 Kaput Krauts 354th Fighter Group Captain Bickhell Lt. Col. George Bickell














WWII B&W Photo 354th Fighter Squadron P-51 Colonel Bicknell & Kraut Kaput Plane | eBay


About 4.25” x 3.25”.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2022)

Lisunov Li-2 33



















2 Fotografien Flugzeug Douglas DC-3 der Russischen Streitkräfte mit Kennung 33 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Fotografien Flugzeug Douglas DC-3 der Russischen Streitkräfte mit Kennung 33 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> DOUGLAS DAKOTA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DOUGLAS DAKOTA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Floats
Baugher C-47-DL 42-5671
(MSN 7365) fitted with amphibian float gear as prototype XC-47C. Crashed Nov 13, 1943, Jamaica Bay, NY during overload tests, lost control, crashed into Jamaica Bay off Floyd Bennett Field, Long Island, NY














*WWII photo- C 47 Skytrain Troop transport Flying Boat float plane w/ Nose Art* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- C 47 Skytrain Troop transport Flying Boat float plane w/ Nose Art* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2022)

Aeroflot














Foto, Tagesbildberichte, Luftpostlinie Berlin Moskau, russ. Maschine (N)50490 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Tagesbildberichte, Luftpostlinie Berlin Moskau, russ. Maschine (N)50490 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## barneybolac (Jul 15, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Pioneer Mustang Skyliner 354th Fighter Group Captain Bickhell Lt. Col. George Bickell was the first-named commander of the 355th Fighter Squadron. Affectionately referred to as "Uncle George," he also went on to become the third 354th Fighter Group commander during WWII.
> 
> View attachment 662494
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

captured beute 














Erbeutetes Kampfflugzeug in Frankreich – Foto 2.Weltkrieg | eBay


Entdecken Sie Erbeutetes Kampfflugzeug in Frankreich – Foto 2.Weltkrieg in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2022)

DC2 TWA Airline LINDBERGH Line 1938














L476 USA Flugzeuge TWA Airline LINDBERGH Line 1938 airplane airfield us plane !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie L476 USA Flugzeuge TWA Airline LINDBERGH Line 1938 airplane airfield us plane !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## barneybolac (Sep 26, 2022)

Anyone have a cleaner image of the text nose art "Dottie L"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

DC2 Swissair














Fotoalbum Marine Jugend, Sylt, Fliegerhorst Pütnitz Rügen, Flugzeuge, Flak, TOPP | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotoalbum Marine Jugend, Sylt, Fliegerhorst Pütnitz Rügen, Flugzeuge, Flak, TOPP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 29, 2022)

I think this might be a DC-2


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

Floats xc-47C















Two Original WWII photos C 47 Skytrain Flying Boat Float Plane Pontoons XC-47C | eBay


<p>Two orIginal WWII 8x10 photos, one of which was printed with a sepia tone. These photos were taken and printed by a B-17 gunner/photographer who flew 51 missions with the 15th Air Force, and after returning stateside worked in the photo lab at Smoky Hill Army Airfield in Salina, Kansas.</p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2022)

Capitan Vara de Rey captured beute condor














3156, Privat Foto Legion Condor Flugzeug mit tollem Tarnanstrich ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie 3156, Privat Foto Legion Condor Flugzeug mit tollem Tarnanstrich ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



 www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2022)

Gen Omar Bradley's personal C-47 With 4 Star Flag, Cannes France July 1945














World War II AAF Photo: Gen Omar Bradley's personal C-47 With 4 Star Flag | eBay


Original World War II Army Air Forces photo: General Omar Bradley's personal C-47 aircraft with 4 Star Flag, Cannes, France, July 1945. The photos above are of the actual photo for sale and are intended to help show condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sunday at 5:27 AM)

Album of drawings of the aircraft Li-2 1944 thanks to 

 MiTasol

i.g.


----------



## Wurger (Sunday at 5:27 AM)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sunday at 5:32 AM)

Album of the main joints and repair tolerances of the Li-2 aircraft (in passenger and transport versions Thanks to 

 MiTasol


I.G.


----------



## Wurger (Sunday at 5:38 AM)




----------



## MiTasol (Sunday at 5:45 AM)

One of the manuals on that Russian site I posted appeared to be for the Li-2 gun turret so I will download it as soon as I debug my internet connection. Slower than an arthritic snail at present.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Tuesday at 5:44 AM)

Bomber Barons Airline 23rd Bomb Squadron - Wikipedia



















1940's WWII USAAF C-46 Airplane "Bomber Barons Airline", tail gunner & me photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940's WWII USAAF C-46 Airplane "Bomber Barons Airline", tail gunner & me photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Tuesday at 5:56 AM)

Pity the vendor does not know his Commandos from his Dakotas


----------



## Wurger (Tuesday at 5:59 AM)




----------



## special ed (Tuesday at 10:11 AM)

Twas the G.I.s who took the pic that failed basic aircraft recognition.


----------



## Gnomey (Thursday at 5:12 PM)

Good shots!


----------

